# rua, avenida, travessa....



## Nong

Olá gente:
Alguem me pode explicar a diferença entre a “calçada”, a “rua”, a “avenida” y a “travessa”? 
Muito obrigada de antemão
Nong


----------



## Vanda

Bem, não saberia definir exatamente a diferença, mas vou tentar dar uma idéia.

Rua - street - 
Avenida - maior, mais larga do que uma street/rua
Travessa - uma pequena rua, estreita 

Espero que as fotos ajudem mais.

calçada é o passeio, o lugar onde os pedestres andam.


----------



## Nong

Muito abrigada, tens-me ajudado de montao!!!


----------



## Vanda

Então vou ajudar mais um pouquinho.  
*o*brigada!


----------



## Opera fan

calçada
Alem de passeio é tambem uma rua bastante inclinada, muitas vezes estreita e com degraus a toda a largura, com ou sem um corrimao no meio em toda a sua extensao. Pode ser contudo mais larga permitindo passagem de veículos, mas é sempre bastante inclinada.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Opera fan said:


> calçada
> Alem de passeio é tambem uma rua bastante inclinada, muitas vezes estreita e com degraus a toda a largura, com ou sem um corrimao no meio em toda a sua extensao. Pode ser contudo mais larga permitindo passagem de veículos, mas é sempre bastante inclinada.


Achei estranha esta definição e fui verificar no Michaelis. Eis o que me saiu:
cal.ça.da
s. f. 1 Caminho ou rua com pavimento de pedra. 2 Caminho pavimentado, lateral, ao longo das ruas, em nível pouco superior a estas, *destinado ao trânsito de pedestres.*
Para mim, coincide com o que a Vanda escreveu, isto é, passeio.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, lembre-se que a Ópera é portuguesa.... Pode ter outros significados!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ricardo, lembre-se que a Ópera é portuguesa.... Pode ter outros significados!


Será ??? 
Será mesmo que em Portugal calçada tem um significado tão diferente do daqui do Brasil ? rua inclinada ??
Gostaria que outros portugueses se manifestassem.
Grato.


----------



## Outsider

Há "ruas bastante inclinadas, muitas vezes estreitas e com degraus a toda a largura, com ou sem um corrimão no meio em toda a sua extensão" que se chamam "calçadas" em Portugal. Mas não sei se é por serem assim, ou simplesmente por estarem "calçadas" (isto é, pavimentadas com pedras).


----------



## Alentugano

*Calçada* pode ser passeio ou qualquer rua ou praça pavimentada com *calçada portuguesa* - técnica antiga de pavimentação usando pedras calcárias com um ou vários matizes podendo formar desenhos belíssimos, que foi levada pelos portugueses para terras brasileiras. Toda superfície revestida desta forma pode dizer-se* calçada. 
*Pelo que percebi, calçada no Brasil designa qualquer tipo de passeio independentemente de estar revestido com as tais pedras. É isso? 
E, sim, um dos significados de calçada em Portugal é ladeira.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alentugano said:


> *Calçada* pode ser passeio ou qualquer rua ou praça pavimentada com *calçada portuguesa* - técnica antiga de pavimentação usando pedras calcárias com um ou vários matizes podendo formar desenhos belíssimos, que foi levada pelos portugueses para terras brasileiras. Toda superfície revestida desta forma pode dizer-se* calçada.
> *Pelo que percebi, calçada no Brasil designa qualquer tipo de passeio independentemente de estar revestido com as tais pedras. É isso?
> E, sim, um dos significados de calçada em Portugal é ladeira.


Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos Alentugano.
Aqui no Brasil, calçada é por onde andam os pedestres, não importando o seu revestimento. 
Quando queremos especificar uma calçada revestida por pedras portuguesas (pedrinhas em forma de cubo que formam desenhos), aí dizemos calçada de pedras portuguesas, como o calçadão de Copacabana, que transformou-se em um dos símbolos do Brasil. As mulheres que andam de salto alto costumam "odiar" este revestimento, pois lhes é difícil não prender os saltos....e o pior é quando não há uma boa assistência pública e os buracos passam a prejudicar tanto os desenhos como a própria função de revestimento. Eu as acho muito bonitas.


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Aqui no Brasil, calçada é por onde andam os pedestres, não importando o seu revestimento.


Era o que eu pensava. 



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Quando queremos especificar uma calçada revestida por pedras portuguesas (pedrinhas em forma de cubo que formam desenhos), aí dizemos calçada de pedras portuguesas, como o calçadão de Copacabana, que transformou-se em um dos símbolos do Brasil.


Exactamente.
Obrigado, Ricardo.


----------



## Vanda

Ladeira, (herança tipicamente portuguessa por cá) muito bem, era o nome que eu estava procurando.
As calçadas de pedras portuguesas abundam pela maioria das cidades brasileiras por onde eu já andei, independentemente do tamanho da cidade. Penso que deve ser uma pedra barata por aqui, pois prefeituras de cidades minúsculas em Minas pavimentam suas pracinhas e calçadas principais com essas pedras. E, você está completamente certo sobre os saltos, Ricardo. Todos os dias eu xingo pelo menos uma calçada!


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Conhecem a palavra viela?

rua muito estreita


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Será ???
> Será mesmo que em Portugal calçada tem um significado tão diferente do daqui do Brasil ? rua inclinada ??
> Gostaria que outros portugueses se manifestassem.
> Grato.



Do priberam.pt:

calçada

s. f.,  caminho ou rua empedrada;
rua muito íngreme;


----------



## Alentugano

Vin Raven said:


> Do priberam.pt:
> 
> calçada
> rua muito íngreme;


 Um exemplo disto é a Calçada do Combro, em Lisboa.


----------



## Vin Raven

Vanda said:


> As calçadas de pedras portuguesas abundam pela maioria das cidades brasileiras por onde eu já andei, independentemente do tamanho da cidade. Penso que deve ser uma pedra barata por aqui, pois prefeituras de cidades minúsculas em Minas pavimentam suas pracinhas e calçadas principais com essas pedras. E, você está completamente certo sobre os saltos, Ricardo. Todos os dias eu xingo pelo menos uma calçada!



O que é que chamam a _paralelepípedos_?

What do you call _cobblestones_?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobblestone


----------



## Outsider

Acho que se diz simplesmente "pedras de/da calçada". "Paralelepípedo" é um termo da geometria.


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Acho que se diz simplesmente "pedras de/da calçada". "Paralelepípedo" é um termo da geometria.



Do priberam.pt outra vez:

paralelepípedo

do Gr. _parallelepípedon_, corpo de superfícies planas paralelas

s. m.,  
sólido geométrico limitado por seis paralelogramos, sendo os opostos iguais e paralelos;
bloco feito de granito utilizado para calcetar ruas.


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, desculpe! 
Tenho de usar mais o dicionário.


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Tem razão, desculpe!
> Tenho de usar mais o dicionário.



Eu tenho a vantagem duma educação primaria da quarta-classe dos anos 70s, ensinavam mais palavras antigamente.


----------



## Alentugano

Vin Raven said:


> Do priberam.pt outra vez:
> 
> paralelepípedo
> 
> do Gr. _parallelepípedon_, corpo de superfícies planas paralelas
> 
> s. m.,
> sólido geométrico limitado por seis paralelogramos, sendo os opostos iguais e paralelos;
> bloco feito de granito utilizado para calcetar ruas.



As tradicionais pedras da calçada têm forma cúbica e são calcárias. Vejam aqui.


----------



## Outsider

Por acaso também aprendi "paralelepípedo" na primária (um pouco mais tarde ), mas só no sentido geométrico.


----------



## Vin Raven

Alentugano said:


> As tradicionais pedras da calçada têm forma cúbica e são calcárias.



Uma pedra cúbica é um paralelepípedo. 

E de calcárias a granito sempre dependeu da rua, a pedra calcária gasta muito mais depressa do que o granito.


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Por acaso também aprendi "paralelepípedo" na primária (um pouco mais tarde ), mas só no sentido geométrico.



Eu-me criei na Batalha, no Largo 14 de Agosto 1385, com paralelepípedos de granito nas ruas, calçadas portuguesas á volta das lojas e dos parques, e tambem com as calçadas feitas das grandissimas pedras de calcário á volta do Mosteiro da Batalha, nunca deu para esquecer a diferença entre paralelepípedos, calçadas portuguesas e calçadas de calcário.


----------



## Alentugano

Vin Raven said:


> Uma pedra cúbica é um paralelepípedo.
> 
> E de calcárias a granito sempre dependeu da rua, a pedra calcária gasta muito mais depressa do que o granito.



Paralelepípedo é mais isto              aqui Acho que é mais usado para pavimentar ruas do que em passeios.
O granito usa-se mais no centro e no norte do país, zonas onde é abundante. Na zona de Lisboa e no sul a pedra calcária parece predominar.


----------



## Vin Raven

Alentugano said:


> Paralelepípedo é mais isto              aqui Acho que é mais usado para pavimentar ruas do que em passeios.



Quase todas as pedras em uso para calçadas são paralelepípedos, sejam cubos ou não, igualmente todos os quadrados são paralelogramos rectangulares.


----------



## Alentugano

Vin Raven said:


> Quase todas as pedras em uso para calçadas são paralelepípedos, sejam cubos ou não, igualmente todos os quadrados são paralelogramos rectangulares.



O.k., confesso que não sei muito de geometria.


----------



## Vin Raven

Alentugano said:


> O.k., confesso que não sei muito de geometria.



Eu tive uma boa educação primaria, com uma "catatua", a Sra. Teresinha na Batalha, até a geometria aprendi.


----------



## Vanda

Todos de volta ao tópico!!!!


----------



## Ansek

Caro amigo Nong, tudo bem?

Achei interessante sua dúvida!!! É realmente engraçado como nós - nativos de uma determinada língua - não levantamos/ou não levamos em consideração esse tipo de dúvida! Bom... lá vai.

Pense em "calçada" como o lugar onde os pedestres transitam/caminham. É o espaço destinado somente aos pedestres. _Sidewalk_ em inglês.
"Rua" é o espaço destinado aos veículos. É menor que uma avenida. Geralmente as ruas permitem/comportam o tráfego de dois carros no máximo. _Street_.
"Avenida", as avenidas são vias de acesso maiores que as ruas. Algumas são tão extensas e tão importantes que tornam-se pontos de referência, como a Avenida Paulista aqui em São Paulo. _Avenue_.
"Travessa" é uma rua que cruza uma outra rua ou avenida. _Intersetion_ (a place where two roads meet).

Abraço.


----------



## reka39

In which context do you use the word 'estrada'? Não me lemembro de ter ouvido frases como : 'o senhor vai por esta estrada ('rua'), pelo passerio do lado direito..'. Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Generally for a road, any road, but very few times to streets.


----------



## mglenadel

Travessa is more than simply a cross-street. When the place is called, for instance, "Travessa Euricles de Mattos", this means it is a one-block-only street, meaning it is a simple connection between two other streets, with a "T" junction at either end and no other corners.


----------



## Macunaíma

reka39 said:


> In which context do you use the word 'estrada'? Não me lemembro de ter ouvido frases como : 'o senhor vai por esta estrada ('rua'), pelo passerio do lado direito..'. Thanks!



A street can be called estrada if it is somewhat isolated, with few houses giving onto it. It's usually just an access to a neighbourhood that is detached geographically from the rest of the town. Here the Estrada do Joá, in Rio.


----------



## mglenadel

Though, to be honest, there are place names in Rio which are labelled "estrada" which are not isolated. That is because one day they were isolated but the city grew around and towards them (Estrada do Gabinal, Estrada dos Bandeirantes, Estrada da Posse).


----------



## mglenadel

There is one thing, though. There is a difference between Rua and rua. One is the type of street, the other the common word. If one must cross an avenue to meet a friend, he or she is waiting "do outro lado da rua" (right across the street), and not "do outro lado da avenida". In Brazil at least, "rua" means both the street as a whole (traffic lanes AND sidewalks) and just the traffic lanes ("saia já do meio da rua, menino!"). Calçadas are the sidewalks (from a time when only they were paved -- the traffic lanes were just packed dirt).


----------



## Macunaíma

Diamantina (my lovely home town ) is full of travessas that don't end in a T junction and that cross more than one street, or other travessas. There we call travessa any narrow pedestrian precint. A really narrow travessa is called a beco. I think the definition varies from place to place, according to their geography and how streets are arranged.


----------



## marta12

Vin Raven said:


> Quase todas as pedras em uso para calçadas são paralelepípedos, sejam cubos ou não, igualmente todos os quadrados são paralelogramos rectangulares.



...mas chamamos _ruas com paralelipípedos _(ainda existem muitas  ruas destas tanto em Lisboa como em Sintra e são assim chamadas) só às  usadas para pavimentar as ruas. às que são usadas nos passeios chamamos _pedras de calçada_, apesar de também serem paralelipípedos.


----------



## Carfer

Isto pode ser realmente confuso. Aqui em Portugal uma '_calçada_' era, originalmente, uma rua pavimentada com paralelepípedos, isto é, cuja faixa de rodagem era calcetada, empedrada. Que me recorde, o termo só se aplicava a vias urbanas, embora houvesse (recordo-me bem) estradas nacionais com trechos empedrados bastante longos. Com o tempo, a técnica do calcetamento com paralelepípedos foi sendo abandonada porque a sua manutenção é difícil, trabalhosa, demorada e sai muito cara. Assenta quase exclusivamente em trabalho manual. Tem a vantagem de ser duradoura, mas é perigosa, porque os paralelepípedos, ao ficarem polidos com o uso, tornam-se escorregadios, dificultam a travagem dos veículos e, além disso, produzem muita vibração e ruído nos veículos  que circulam nessas ruas. Mas são muito caras e pouco práticas e já não se encontra quem saiba e queira fazer esse trabalho, nem essa técnica se ajusta às exigências modernas. Aos poucos, os pavimentos das calçadas foram sendo alcatroados. As vias dantes calcetadas mantêm, no entanto, a designação (a _'Calçada da Estrela, a Calçada do Combro, a Calçada de Carriche'_, para só falar das de Lisboa), embora, calcetados, já só mantenham os passeios laterais, por onde circulam os peões, que chamamos quase sempre '_passeios_', embora, raras vezes, ainda se lhes ouça chamar '_calçada_'. O calcetamento dos passeios e das ruas ou praças pedonalizadas, no entanto, é uma imagem de marca da maioria das cidades portuguesas (vamos ver por quanto tempo mais), mas a designação '_Calçada_', aplicada a vias urbanas, é hoje em grande parte uma sobrevivência histórica: o facto de uma rua ainda se chamar '_Calçada_' não significa que o seu pavimento seja necessariamente empedrado.

Com as '_estradas_' sucede uma coisa parecida. '_Estrada_', evidentemente, é a designação genérica dos caminhos que ligam as povoações entre si, embora, hoje em dia, comece a adquirir um significado mais específico de estrada à antiga, isto é, aquelas que têm, quando muito, duas faixas de circulação, porque às novas, multi-vias, chama-se quase uniformemente _'auto-estradas'_ ou _'vias-rápidas'. _No entanto, há vias urbanas que, à semelhança das '_Calçadas_', mantêm a designação '_Estrada_' (a _'Estrada de Benfica'_, a _'Estrada Militar'_, para dar, mais uma vez, só exemplos de Lisboa) e também por razões históricas. '_Benfica_' é hoje um bairro (ou melhor, vários bairros) completamente integrado na malha urbana da cidade e a _'Estrada de Benfica' _em nada se distingue duma rua comum, salvo talvez por ser bastante longa para os padrões portugueses. No entanto, no século XIX, Benfica ficava fora da cidade e era uma zona de vilegiatura da burguesia rica, que aí tinha as suas quintas, onde passava férias e fins-de-semana. Havia uma estrada que ligava a cidade a Benfica, daí o nome _'Estrada de Benfica'_, que conservou mesmo depois de as quintas de vilegiatura terem sido quase todas 'plantadas' de edifícios na primeira metade do século XX e já só subsistir uma ou outra, como a do _'Bon-Séjour' _(reparem no nome francês, à boa moda da burguesia endinheirada da época), que talvez só tenha sobrevivido por ser propriedade da Câmara Municipal.


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia a gente chama um *sidewalk/pavement* de _passeio_, como em Portugal.
No resto do Brasil se usa _calçada_.

Na Bahia: _A construção de novas sinaleiras e a reforma dos passeios são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre._
Em S. Paulo:_ A construção de novos faróis e a reforma das calçadas são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre.
_


----------



## reka39

Istriano said:


> Na Bahia a gente chama um *sidewalk/pavement* de _passeio_, como em Portugal.
> No resto do Brasil se usa _calçada_.
> 
> Na Bahia: _A construção de novas sinaleiras e a reforma dos passeios são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre._
> Em S. Paulo:_ A construção de novos faróis e a reforma das calçadas são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre.
> _




Really? Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Audie

E o post #40, de Carfer, me fez lembrar da expressão '_rua calçada_', em que o adjetivo '_calçada_' aqui não se refere à parte da rua destinada aos pedestres, mas àquela para o tráfego dos automóveis.  É sinônimo de '_rua pavimentada_' (com asfalto, paralelepípedos, macadame ou, não sei,  qualquer coisa que não faça lama quando chova), pelo menos em Hellcife, onde ainda há muitas só na terra... ou na lama.



Alentugano said:


> As tradicionais pedras da calçada têm forma cúbica e são calcárias. Vejam aqui.


As do Recife ultimamente tinham (a maior parte foi trocada por uma coisa mais amiga dos saltos, mas que, de tão feia, dá depressão) muito pouco de cúbicas. 




Istriano said:


> Na Bahia a gente chama um *sidewalk/pavement* de _passeio_, como em Portugal.
> No resto do Brasil se usa _calçada_.
> 
> Na Bahia: _A construção de novas sinaleiras e a reforma dos passeios são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre._
> Em S. Paulo:_ A construção de novos faróis e a reforma das calçadas são necessárias para garantir a segurança do pedestre.
> _



No Recife ainda se usa a expressão _'passeio público'_, mas, fora o jargão dos arquitetos e urabanistas, penso eu, a referência a '_calçada_' como _'passeio (público_)' está restrita à linguagem jornalística impressa:


> “Os fiteiros serão recolhidos por causa da obra de recuperação da calçada, mas a gente não vai sair de jeito nenhum”, afirma Lurdes Fátima Ferreira. Os comerciantes argumentam que não há garantia de retorno dos quiosques para a Princesa Isabel, depois da *reforma do passeio público*.


 Fonte: Jornal do Commercio de 16/06/2011.


> As calçadas já não são mais o limite. Insatisfeitos com o espaço interno  dos bares e restaurantes, os donos dos estabelecimentos e os clientes,  que antes já invadiam o *passeio público*, agora tomaram o meio da rua.


 Fonte: Blog Mobilidade Urbana, Diario de Pernambuco de 19/12/2011


----------

